# Bohemian Rhapsody - for solo guitar



## Mark Evans (29 Nov 2008)

now ive studied classical guitar when i was younger and managed to get all of my grades up to 8. ventured in to bands touring etc...played alongside great players and the likes. guitar mags. tv blah blah blah.

now i challenge anyone who says that this guy and the arrangement is not genius. and it just goes to show how good the song is in the first place.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RxR7dVPKn ... re=related


----------



## Superman (29 Nov 2008)

Thats cool.
I started to learn the Guitar about this time last year but had to give up lessons at the time due to money getting a bit tight.
I'd love to start it off again, any online stuff?
As I can read music being a piano player.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Nov 2008)

i love listening to the acoustic, not that keen on electric. My Brother started to learn it but lessons went from Â£4 a week to Â£9! wouldnt of been too bad if it had only been a few pound but not 5. My sister plays keyboard, most of which she has learned from me, she also plays the clarinet, i play drums, keyboard/ piano, viola, and old macdonald had a farm on the guitar lol (learnt from my brother) We are quite a musical family, but my Dad plays nothing


----------



## chump54 (29 Nov 2008)

I'm learning acoustic guitar. Great way to relax in the evening when the kids have eventually gone to bed/sleep   

anyway a good place for free lessons and a great teacher is justin sandercoe at justinguitar.com

does some great in more advanced stuff like pink floyd - wish were here and a great Joe satriani - tears in rain

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2xAoG4TcMnQ

thanks for the link saintly

C


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Nov 2008)

That version sounds great... I heard it a long long time ago though.....maybe 20 years as its originally a piano piece and my mum used to play it to us.  Great adaptation for guitar though.  Loved the harmonic parts for the piano high notes.

Nice find Saintly.

This is what I prefer though...Can't beat the best drummer on the planet with the best bassist on the planet and one of the best (finger stretcher) guitarists on the planet. lol:



AC


----------



## Garuf (30 Nov 2008)

I personally think lightening bolts drummer is better.
I saw them and his arms move faster than my eyes.  
Terrible quality but you get the idea, oh and if you don't like "heavy" music, probably avoid it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Nov 2008)

Ooh Garuf.  You'll have drummers putting you on a FatWah for daring to suggest someone is better than their 'God'  

After I linked to that youtube version and getting peeved by the rubbish sound quality of youtube / PC headphones I had the urge and watched the whole DVD in ProLogic. lol

AC


----------



## oldwhitewood (30 Nov 2008)

?eah I first hear bo rhap for solo guitar when total guitar put in on one of their demo discs. People wrote into the mag complaining because the transcription was too difficult to play 

I was watching this last night oddly enough.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Nov 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> People wrote into the mag complaining because the transcription was too difficult to play



amazing. people want to play grade 8 standard pieces in 5 minutes. it took me years to get to be that good!


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Nov 2008)

I can't read music anyway.  Used to be able to in the school days (recorder. lol)

A sheet of music may as well be another language to me these days.  Good job I have a good ear really.  I just play the song and wether it be keyboard, bass or guitar pick it up that way.  sometimes takes a while to get each chord/comno of notes right though as each player plays in different areas to different strengths/habits etc. lol (Thats when they don't make up the 'chord' themselves like Lifeson / Gossard do at which point I give up)

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 Nov 2008)

Saintly  Hav you ever used smething lie musicmker and then added your instruments on top?  something I'm thinking of experimenting with now I'm 'housebound'.  After I've cleaned the bass up. lol

http://www.magix.com/uk/music-maker/cla ... hop-video/

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Nov 2008)

emagic logic audio for laying down tracks and mixing.i did expand with logics software sampling disc. mainly for orchestral stuff. i also used "reason2" for sampling.wicked program  i would only ever demo with this stuff due to my computer at the time not being able to handle everything running at once. once i had a demo. we (the band) would try different ideas for live stuff. studio stuff was done on pro tools.


----------



## Behold (30 Nov 2008)

Look up the Super mario Theme tune. there is a couple on there that are outstanding. I have tried to learn this and its SOOO hard.


----------

